# Best way to kill a defiler?



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

im semi-new to the game and my friend started CSM. he got the big force box set and it came with a defiler. i beat it in the first game that we played 2 days ago, but it was tough, taking out all of my hawks and leaving my farseer to rush it with its witchblade and strike it down....

so i ask, What is the best way to take down this mother?


----------



## Absolute035 (Jan 13, 2008)

I run fireprisms so the 9-2 or the combined 10-1 is pretty reliable

beyond that, our anti-tank weapons are Brightlance and the Eldar Missile Launcher
Fire Dragons from a Falcon will take out any tank (absolute overkill)

Hawks can do the trick but if you don't destroy it with the haywires initially, he'll strike back and turn the hawks into paste.


I'd recommend a Wraithlord with Eldar Missile Launcher and Brightlance. He'll statistically withstand 4 direct hits from the battlecannon, all the while blazing away with BS4 ST8 weapons, the defiler should go down. And if it comes to close combat, you'll attack first because defiler has 3 initiative.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

playforall said:


> i also have that question can any one help me in this?


The post above yours has excellent advice. Just hit the Defiler with your anti-tank weaponry as early as possible.


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

another fun way is to guide a warwalker squad of 3 with scatter lasers, you should get 3 glancing hits (on average) and at best blow it up, or immoblise it and destory its weapons, and you can carry on using them for there tough marines


----------



## purepolarpanzer (Jan 8, 2008)

A third to anti-tanking that thing down. Defilers (well, anything with a battle cannon and sweet melee abilities) can be intimidating, but they are reasonably fragile if you hit them good and quick. It's allowing them to mass up that Boom Stick damage that makes them scary, so if you nip it in its daemonic butt, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

If all else fails then yes, singing spears in CC can be the answer, and a squad of five warlocks would really mess a defiler up unless you got incredibly unlucky.
Have you considered Eldritch Storm (I think...) for a farseer power? The defiler may be scary as hell, but an AV of 10 at the back is less than impressive. Especially if you have a fire prism or other anti-tank weaponry. Even singing spears automatically glance if they hit! And with Guide, you're practically guaranteed a heap of smoking daemon-scrap.


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

a fireprism is your best bet anything anti tank reall


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm in reality, it may look that the defiler is a freakin nasty tough beast( which it kinda is) but it's pretty weak in armour, for the size of it. It's the exact same as a dreadnought, so use your same tactics for killing the dreadnoughts. If you've never faced one, or considered about it, then use the above advice. 

Fire Prisms are a really good one, but the single shot thing could be a bad thing. 

Eldar Missle Launchers and Bright Lances are a good one also( just don't give them to Falcons, Vypers or Guardians). Long range and can take it down on a 4 to glance, 5-6 to penetrate. 

I seen war walkers with Scatter lasers, interesting idea but I'd focus those shot for taking down other marines that would be a pain. If you can't kill it with your anti tank weapons, no point in wasting your other shots as well IMO( had to learn that the hard way). 

Hope this helps


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

anything that good BOOM in my books should work lol


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Defilers are only AV12, so anything with a strength of 7 or greater has a good chance of taking it down, just remember you;ll need more shots for S7 or 8 than you will if you have trruely big guns to point at it. 

Don't bother trying to assault it since nothing the eldar list can dish out in assault will really do the job, and the Defiler will just rip your squads to pieces on its initiative.

Though dropping some hawks on it isn't necessary a bad way to go. Massed Haywire grenades is about the only effective assault option eldar have against tanks that fight back...but even then, you;re only hitting on 6


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

You can actually kill a defiler pretty easily with a warlock in a squad of storm guardians or a unit of warlocks alone.

In truth, a defiler is not at all difficult to shoot dead. You will face much tougher vehicles in 40k. Do kill it, as it can do a lot of damage with its battlecannon and in CC.


----------

